# Help needed



## Rafique (24/2/17)

Morning guys, I have been on and off of vaping for 6 years. Although I really enjoyed it as a hobby it failed to get me off stinkies. Originally the pen like vapes helped for a while to cut down with 12mg juice. Later on I went to the aspire and kanger tech products which I always coughed with (maybe it was the nicotine strength). Now I have had a lot of Vape devices over the year none high tech as yet but I seldomly get that perfect vape.

Don't get me wrong the Vape is good but over sometime I get vapers tongue and I start coughing on every Vape. I don't want to give up just yet as it does still keep me off stinkies to a certain extent.

The pen like vapes are the only ones that kept me off the longest, I have tried the Merlin but the airflow is still too airy for me for mtl.

If anyone has one of the new twisps with some coils and juice laying around, please let me know, I'd be willing to Swop one of my Vape setups for a week so I can try the twisp and see if it helps to keep me off before I purchase one new

Thanks guys


----------



## Silver (24/2/17)

Hey @Rafique , have you tried the tried and tested Nautilus mini or the newer Nautilus X ?
Both are great for mouth to lung.
My mom is currently using both and has stopped smoking completely.

Best MTL vape for me though is the RM2 atty (stock 1.2mm airhole) on the Reo
Flavour is superb.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rafique (24/2/17)

Silver said:


> Hey @Rafique , have you tried the tried and tested Nautilus mini or the newer Nautilus X ?
> Both are great for mouth to lung.
> My mom is currently using both and has stopped smoking completely.
> 
> ...



Hey @Silver 

Thats the name I was looking for when I said aspire lol, couldnt remember what it was called. Yes I did however that too made me cough. Considering that was back then, do you know what other tanks are out there with very restricted lung hit. I know you like your evod but I dont like those coils that comes with


----------



## Ugi (24/2/17)

pm me i got 2 twisp aeros with coils i think


----------



## Silver (24/2/17)

Rafique said:


> Hey @Silver
> 
> Thats the name I was looking for when I said aspire lol, couldnt remember what it was called. Yes I did however that too made me cough. Considering that was back then, do you know what other tanks are out there with very restricted lung hit. I know you like your evod but I dont like those coils that comes with



Ok cool, maybe something in the coils or the juice making you cough

Are you looking for a restricted lung hit or a mouth to lung vape?
Big difference


----------



## Rafique (24/2/17)

looking for restricted I have lots of lung hit tanks. If I close some of them off completely I get the restriction I want but I don't like building coils over 0.5ohm because I don't get a satisfying vape so im thinking standard coils might be the way to go


----------



## Silver (24/2/17)

Rafique said:


> looking for restricted I have lots of lung hit tanks. If I close some of them off completely I get the restriction I want but I don't like building coils over 0.5ohm because I don't get a satisfying vape so im thinking standard coils might be the way to go



Maybe i am confused. I thought you were after a good mouth to lung option. Not too many of those around.

Anyhow, if you looking for a restricted lung hit then there are more options. 

When you say you found the Merlin Mini too airy, did you use the airflow restrictor? If not, try using the one with the larger hole. Restricts the airflow a lot. But bear in mind as you restrict the airflow a lot you need less power otherwise it just gets too hot and not well matched.


----------



## William Vermaak (24/2/17)

Hey @Rafiq, my boss had the same issue. He cannot do Direct Lung, so he got the Twisp Vega and he is very happy with it. Maybe go to a Twisp stall over the weekend and give it a bash.

https://www.twisp.co.za/devices/vega/vega-vega-starter-pack

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique (24/2/17)

Silver said:


> Maybe i am confused. I thought you were after a good mouth to lung option. Not too many of those around.
> 
> Anyhow, if you looking for a restricted lung hit then there are more options.
> 
> When you say you found the Merlin Mini too airy, did you use the airflow restrictor? If not, try using the one with the larger hole. Restricts the airflow a lot. But bear in mind as you restrict the airflow a lot you need less power otherwise it just gets too hot and not well matched.



Thanks @Silver do u think if I build a coil over 0.8ohm and use the smallest air setting with 12mg will help. I may have explained it wrong in the beginning, I'm.looking for very restrictive lung hit. Do u know if the chuthulu (spelt wrong I think) is any good


----------



## Rafique (24/2/17)

William Vermaak said:


> Hey @Rafiq, my boss had the same issue. He cannot do Direct Lung, so he got the Twisp Vega and he is very happy with it. Maybe go to a Twisp stall over the weekend and give it a bash.
> 
> https://www.twisp.co.za/devices/vega/vega-vega-starter-pack



Thanks man, I'm looking to try someone one for a week before I buy it. I purchased so many tanks with the hopes of it solving the problem but I keep coughing. It maybe the juice also but I have tried different variants, flavour, vendors and nic strength


----------



## Kalashnikov (24/2/17)

Rafique said:


> Morning guys, I have been on and off of vaping for 6 years. Although I really enjoyed it as a hobby it failed to get me off stinkies. Originally the pen like vapes helped for a while to cut down with 12mg juice. Later on I went to the aspire and kanger tech products which I always coughed with (maybe it was the nicotine strength). Now I have had a lot of Vape devices over the year none high tech as yet but I seldomly get that perfect vape.
> 
> Don't get me wrong the Vape is good but over sometime I get vapers tongue and I start coughing on every Vape. I don't want to give up just yet as it does still keep me off stinkies to a certain extent.
> 
> ...


4Years 6 Months and 5 Days later you still havent quit...You sure perhaps you not just craving the tabacco flavour itself? if you want the draw of a cig i think look at the greensmoke. that to me is the closest experience to a cig. or perhaps run a sm22/25 with airflow closed 95%

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Faheem777 (24/2/17)

Rafique said:


> Thanks @Silver do u think if I build a coil over 0.8ohm and use the smallest air setting with 12mg will help. I may have explained it wrong in the beginning, I'm.looking for very restrictive lung hit. Do u know if the chuthulu (spelt wrong I think) is any good



I have a friend whom is trying to quit the stinkies, I made him build between 1-1.2ohm range on his Merlin with 10mg and he's doing pretty well with that setup. He doesn't use the smallest airflow adapter. But he does close the airflow ring about 80%. 

The Merlin tank should give you everything you need, just need to put the right build in it. It's my go to tank for a good MtL. 

The Cthulhu may be an option as it is a dedicated MtL tank. I seen the other day in the classifieds someone selling them for R250 which is a good price.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique (24/2/17)

I don't think it's the tobacco being the issue. I just cough a lot on sub ohm so I want to try a tighter draw but rtas will adjustable airflow don't work for me.

Il try a higher build with higher nic and see. I tried 0mg and can Vape it on sub ohm but then I vape non stop


----------



## Waine (24/2/17)

I have a nephew who I am trying to convert to vaping. He bought a starter kit and I have given him some gear to get started. But whenever he vapes, he coughs. Even if it is a mouth to lung hit. He has really tried hard to quit cigarettes and to vape full time. Sometimes I wonder if it is not a PG or flavouring allergy.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Yiannaki (24/2/17)

Rafique said:


> I don't think it's the tobacco being the issue. I just cough a lot on sub ohm so I want to try a tighter draw but rtas will adjustable airflow don't work for me.
> 
> Il try a higher build with higher nic and see. I tried 0mg and can Vape it on sub ohm but then I vape non stop



@Rafique - might i suggest the kayfun monster v2. I have one that is not in use at the moment which i could lend to you for a week. Its a lovely single coil tank that is easy to build on and has non adjustable airflow which allows for a restrictive lung hit.

Let me wash it and rebuilt it this weekend for you.

PM me in the meantime

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (24/2/17)

Rafique said:


> Thanks @Silver do u think if I build a coil over 0.8ohm and use the smallest air setting with 12mg will help. I may have explained it wrong in the beginning, I'm.looking for very restrictive lung hit. Do u know if the chuthulu (spelt wrong I think) is any good



I am not sure @Rafique - you need to try various things out and see for yourself. 

I can tell you that the Merlin Mini with the air restrictor is quite a tightish draw. The restrictor with the large airhole is a tight lung hit. The restrictor with the small airhole is very tight - more in mouth to lung territory than restricted lung hit territory in my view.

Maybe just build a simple 0.8-1.0 ohm coil and try it out at around 15 watts. Might work great for you.

Don't know the Cthulu

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rafique (24/2/17)

Yiannaki said:


> @Rafique - might i suggest the kayfun monster v2. I have one that is not in use at the moment which i could lend to you for a week. Its a lovely single coil tank that is easy to build on and has non adjustable airflow which allows for a restrictive lung hit.
> 
> Let me wash it and rebuilt it this weekend for you.
> 
> PM me in the meantime



Thanks @Yiannaki 

Will pm u now, come to think of it, I never had this issue on my lemo 1 with single coil. I was vaping 6mg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (24/2/17)

Silver said:


> I am not sure @Rafique - you need to try various things out and see for yourself.
> 
> I can tell you that the Merlin Mini with the air restrictor is quite a tightish draw. The restrictor with the large airhole is a tight lung hit. The restrictor with the small airhole is very tight - more in mouth to lung territory than restricted lung hit territory in my view.
> 
> ...



@Silver how much mg do u Vape on those coils


----------



## Feliks Karp (24/2/17)

Silver said:


> I am not sure @Rafique - you need to try various things out and see for yourself.
> 
> I can tell you that the Merlin Mini with the air restrictor is quite a tightish draw. The restrictor with the large airhole is a tight lung hit. The restrictor with the small airhole is very tight - more in mouth to lung territory than restricted lung hit territory in my view.
> 
> ...



+1 for the merlin mini. Mine is gathering dust because its too tight for me and the 2 ml doesn't last long if I try bigger cloudy builds on it.


----------



## Ugi (24/2/17)

@Rafique The Vapeshop got Lemo and Lemo drop for like R50 new and the Gs Air Go have a look at site


----------



## Rafique (24/2/17)

@Ugi

I did but on check out afew weeks ago it said out of stock on check out, plus they had free deliver lol. Will check again thanks


----------

